# Thread for Horsepeople



## barrelracergirl (Sep 30, 2004)

*Guild of Horsepeople*

Anybody here except me love horses? Anybody? At all? Oh, come on! You know you do. You just don't wanna ADMIT IT!! It's like being in the Guild of Weird People (started by yours truly and Evil King Stan, who is my shadow): you know you are, and everyone else knows you are, but it's up to you to admit it. I know you've watched ROTK four hundred times, not to look at Legolas, but to watch the horse stampede. Support here would be GREAT.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Horsepeople*

I think that at the Pelennor Fields Battle where the Rohhirim charged upon Orcs were used 250 REAL horses. When they started running all together it was like the destruction of the earth. Can you imagine 250 horses running all together? Incredible.


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Horsepeople*

I don't think that it is such a wise idea to start another non-Tolkien guild when Webmaster has announced that such guilds will not have a designated place any longer.
Please take it easy until a decision has been made to where you will end up.


----------



## barrelracergirl (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Horsepeople*

I know. I can't imagine what it would've been like to be on-set the day that shot that! I probably would've had a heart attack. Or two. And I don't really mind if this gets deleted or moved or something. It's just nice to know that there's other horsepeople around here.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 16, 2004)

I like horses..my friend Mel loves them too.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Nov 6, 2004)

Wooooooooo!

I am _HORSE CRAZY!_ 
Practically all I think about is horses.....and hobbits of course!  
I have a fox-trotter and a Tenesse Walker. They are my best friends. My dream is to ride horses with Viggo Mortenson. (It'll never happen)
Hey, it's a thought! I love the horses in the LoTR's movies and in the books. 
They all are powerful characters. (Bill is my favorite!)

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------

